
Show HN: Hypersurface – a modern polling app. (Vue and Socketio) - byasw
https://github.com/aswdesign/hypersurface
======
subie
The animations make the site seem slow. I'm waiting 1 - 2 secs before
interacting with each page. Also, scrolling the page is interrupted when
you're hovering over the boxes.

